# TRendfrey's Works



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi! I've been on here for a while and posted a few of my compositions before, but I'd like this to be a central thread on here for what I've made.

So to start...





A short violin sonatina.





This is a violin sonata I composed recently.





A rather large scale orchestral work, featuring the harp.


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

And some more


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright, well you have some good ideas, especially good melodic ideas. A few things I would criticize...

You don't have a lot of stuff going on in any of your pieces, and the material you do give us you don't vary a whole lot. I would work on changing one of those things. Right now your pieces don't have a lot that people can grab onto to hold their attention.

I would vary the harmony a little more than you are currently doing so. They are a bit bland...

And finally, if you are going to write in a tonal style like that you should study voice leading and 18th century harmony. Trust me, I used to compose in a very tonal style like that and all the teachers I showed my work to said I needed to work on voice leading and I was like WHAT?? What do they mean? It sounds fine to me. But looking back at those pieces, with a more trained ear, I shudder at how awful the voice leading is. So learn it and you will shudder at the voice leading in these pieces too 

Anyway, hope I don't sound too harsh. Just giving honest criticism, hope it helps!


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright thanks for the input. When you say that I don't have alot of stuff going on, do you mean melodically or strictly harmonically? And also, can you point out a few examples of where voice leading would help? Thanks.


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a fugue I wrote for a semester music theory class.


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

And a piece for string quartet, On the Wings of Winter.






(I removed some of the videos that are linked to above on the first two posts, so not all will work up there)


----------

